# Brauche MySQL und PHP auf dem IIS



## preko (10. September 2004)

Hi,

habe schon den Suchen Button benutzt, aber nicht genau das gefunden, was ich brauche.  

PHP als CGI kann per Installer auf dem IIS autokonfigurierend installiert werden - soweit alles klar. Hat auch die MySQL unterstützung drin - auch soweit klar. Jetzt aber: muß ich zuerst MySQL installieren, oder zuerst PHP, oder ist es egal welche Installationsreihenfolge ich wähle?
Gibt es eine genaue Anleitung (möglich in deutsch) zur Installation von MySQL auf Windowssystemen (speziell 2003er Server)? Speziell Einbindung, Anpassung, etc., oder macht der Installer das automatisch wie der PHP-Installer?

Der IIS ist logischerweise schon installiert und läuft soweit ich das bisher beurteilen kann. 

Apache oder ähnliches kommt in diesem Falle nicht in Betracht - es muß der IIS sein.

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus.


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## Ben Ben (10. September 2004)

Die reihenfolge ist egal. Denn mySQL läuft ja unabhängig als Server.
Wenn dein IIS dann PHP Spricht, baut die php.exe bzw der IIS dann eine Verbindung mit dem mySQL-Server auf.

Eine Installtionsanleitung für PHP findest du unter http://de.php.net in der Documentation. Die ist eigentlich auch in deutsch verfügbar.


----------



## preko (10. September 2004)

@ Ben Ben:

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. 

Werde mich nun direkt an den Server schmeissen, damit ich endlich danach die Programmierung des Intranet anfangen kann.  

Viele Grüße,
preko


----------

